# Home Depot kitties



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

I work at the Home Depot and last summer I was working as a cashier out in the garden department when another associte came to me and said they had found two kittens in the parking lot. Some one had dumped them where you place your carts and one was crawling up into a tire of someones truck. They placed them in a cart and were talking about taking them to the pound. (the pound in my home town in FULL of cats) They did not look too good. They were skinny and had really matted eyes. The pound would have put them down, so i spoke up and said I would take them. We had them for about a month and then I found a good home for them! I was very happy because I know the girl that took them. Now they are healthy and happy!

here are some pictures a week after I took them in:
Orange one = Maxx
Calico one = Cleopatra


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Awwww! Thank you for loving those babies and for finding them a home! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What sweet babies! They were so lucky to have found you to care for them.
h


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What precious little babies! :luv


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Well done you for saving those little darlings  

seashell


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The spotted one is so unique! Bless you for rescueing them and finding them forever homes


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You did a great thing for these two! Congrats on making such a difference to them.


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are some pictures of them with their new owners.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, don't they look healthy and happy! What a great life you helped them to find...


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a transformation! They look so happy and healthy now  

seashell


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

You can see they are loved and well taken care of now. Lucky kitties that you found them that day!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

The orange and white one could be my Fergie's twin, the markings are so similar! :luv Aww, I'm so glad you found them a good home! And Fergie says that if we ever get out to that part of Iowa, she wants to meet her 'twin'!


----------

